# Sarsilmaz KAMA grips



## WingNutt (Jan 17, 2009)

anyone know of a company that makes some aftermarket grips for the KAMA, or if any for the CZ line will fit?

I picked one up from academy, love it.. but wish the grips were a little thicker.


----------

